# Coroner's Court



## kabuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Εδώ δεν είναι ο ιατροδικαστής, έτσι;Ή είναι;

The coroner is an independent office holder with responsibility under the law for the medicolegal investigation of certain deaths. Έχω και το Coroner's Court μαζί.

Να είναι ο νομικός ιατροδικαστής (μπρρρρ) και το δικαστήριο αμετάφραστο;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

Καλημέρα,
κατ' αρχάς, αν είναι ιατροδικαστής δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται το «νομικός». Τι κείμενο μεταφράζεις;


----------



## curry (Sep 15, 2008)

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. 
Ιατροδικαστής είναι από όσο γνωρίζω και νομίζω ότι λέγεται έτσι στην Βρετανία (με επιφύλαξη αλλά νομίζω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά σε σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ, διορθώστε με αν λέω μπαρούφες). Για την απόδοση του Coroner's Court θα σας γελάσω και δεν το θέλω!


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 15, 2008)

Υπάρχει όντως διαφορά ανάμεσα σε Βρετανία και ΗΠΑ (στις ΗΠΑ ο ιατροδικαστής που ανοίγει, κόβει, ράβει και ψάχνει λέγεται medical examiner, αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Σε ένα γλωσσάρι μου βλέπω το coroner "προανακριτής", btw, όπως στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσε η Β.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Αχ με αυτόν τον πονοκέφαλο. Δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα ακόμα με αυτό; Στο Penguin γράφει: δικαστικός με ανακριτική αρμοδιότητα σε περίπτωση βίαιων θανάτων ή ανευρεθέντων θησαυρών.

Σε ένα PDF, βρίσκω για το Coroner's Court: Προανακριτικό Δικαστήριο για την διερεύνηση αιτιών βίαιου θανάτου.


----------



## NatCat (Sep 15, 2008)

ΙΜΗΟ, το όνομα του δικαστηρίου μένει αμετάφραστο.

Όσον αφορά τον ίδιο τον Coroner, όπως έχει ήδη επισημανθεί, τα καθήκοντά του δεν συμπίπτουν σε όλες τις δικαιοδοσίες με του δικού μας ιατροδικαστή. (Επίσης, σ' εμάς είναι γιατρός ενώ αλλού αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο.) Αν, λοιπόν, δεν θέλουμε να τον αποδώσουμε ως "ιατροδικαστή", ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να τον πούμε "ανακριτή" ("ειδικό ανακριτή";), δεδομένου ότι τα καθήκοντα του ανακριτή σε περιπτώσεις ανθρωποκτονιών μοιάζουν με τα καθήκοντα του Coroner. 

Δεν μου αρέσουν τα "προανακριτικός" και "προανάκριση" γιατί στην Ελλάδα η προανάκριση είναι δουλειά της αστυνομίας ή της πυροσβεστικής και όχι ανακριτών (δηλαδή δικαστών).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

NatCat said:


> ΙΜΗΟ, το όνομα του δικαστηρίου μένει αμετάφραστο.



Συμφωνώ, αρκεί να μην πρόκειται για υπότιτλο ή λογοτεχνία. 
Ο ιατροδικαστής εδώ δε μας αρέσει;


----------



## kabuki (Sep 15, 2008)

Το δικαστήριο κι εγώ αμετάφραστο το είχα αφήσει μέχρι τώρα. Νομίζω ότι ο ιατροδικαστής εδώ πέφτει "λίγος".


----------

